# Colt Model 70 info



## yrrcwc (Oct 6, 2012)

Where can I go to find out the manufacture date of a Colt Model 70 series 1911 and get some idea of the approximate value?

Thanks


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Try proofhouse.com I'm not sure but I think they have info. on 1911's up to 1978.


----------



## hayes1966 (Mar 3, 2012)

Call Colt's customer service at 1-800-962-COLT, they can at least tell you when it was made.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

You can also get a history for your Series 70 from Colt. I will cost you a little but for me it was worth the $100.00 because my Series 70 was my dads'.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

You can also go to the Colt Manufacturing website and click on archives and enter the serial number.

The value of your Series 70 depends on which one you have. A picture would work. I can look it up with the first few numbers of the serial number. Look for 70G, G70, B70, 70B, or even 71B.


----------

